# Weed control in new seeding.



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

Wondering what everybody does for weed control in direct seeded alfalfa. Is there anything that can be put down pre-plant or is everything pretty much post emerge? Used to seed oats as cover crop, then taking as oat silage for heifers. But last year regrowth choked out the alfalfa. And what was direct seeded had some foxtail in it. Was wondering what the options are.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In the past I've used Eptam preplant for direct seeding.Wasn't the best control so came back with Pursuit.

Edit:The problem weed ended up being waterhemp.niether chemical controls it.

Have a dairy that seeds alfalfa with annual ryegrass as cover crop and take it off as haylage.It's possible to make dairy quality feed from it.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

dairyguyinSEMN said:


> Wondering what everybody does for weed control in direct seeded alfalfa. Is there anything that can be put down pre-plant or is everything pretty much post emerge? Used to seed oats as cover crop, then taking as oat silage for heifers. But last year regrowth choked out the alfalfa. And what was direct seeded had some foxtail in it. Was wondering what the options are.


The farmer I feed for has always used oats for a quick cover, weed control, erosion control,etc., when seeding alfalfa. IMO he always uses too much oats. The plan is to take 1st crop for heifer feed. Last year was to wet to harvest at that time. Plan B, will combine oats for grain. ( You know , like old days) Guess what, still too wet. Plan C, Will just cut oats, seeding combo for bedding for heifer pack barns. The end result, rather predictable, the oats grew back so thick, it choked alfalfa seeding out totally. This year, 150+ acres new seeding!! One good thing, we have full bunker of carry over 2nd -3rd crop alfalfa. BTW, there is a fella in Indiana, who writes a lot of how to books on almost any subjects. I wonder if he would be any help on this!!! LMAO !!! John


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have used raptor and pursuit at different times with good results. You need to apply them real fast before weed height gets to the high end of what the label reads will be controlled. Eptam is your other option, I have never used it but it is pre-plant incorporporated.


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

K WEST FARMS said:


> The farmer I feed for has always used oats for a quick cover, weed control, erosion control,etc., when seeding alfalfa. IMO he always uses too much oats. The plan is to take 1st crop for heifer feed. Last year was to wet to harvest at that time. Plan B, will combine oats for grain. ( You know , like old days) Guess what, still too wet. Plan C, Will just cut oats, seeding combo for bedding for heifer pack barns. The end result, rather predictable, the oats grew back so thick, it choked alfalfa seeding out totally. This year, 150+ acres new seeding!! One good thing, we have full bunker of carry over 2nd -3rd crop alfalfa. BTW, there is a fella in Indiana, who writes a lot of how to books on almost any subjects. I wonder if he would be any help on this!!! LMAO !!! John


John: Yep, sounds pretty much like what we experienced over here last year, John. BTW, I talked to that feller in Indiana, but being the crop farmer/sprayer guy he is, he didn't know what to use. lol

I know at one time you could impregnate Treflan in the fert. before seeding and incorpatate before seeding.......can this still be done? Label on Treflan does not say.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

dairyguyinSEMN said:


> I know at one time you could impregnate Treflan in the fert. before seeding and incorpatate before seeding.......can this still be done? Label on Treflan does not say.


I've done that but it is off label.I think it was 1 pint rate???I had poor results.


----------



## Brass Ring Stables (Apr 9, 2011)

I've had some success with 2-4-D B, brand names here are Embutox, Cobutox. Use in new seeding when Alalfa is about three leaf stage and weeds are present. Sets first crop back some but no effect otherwise. Lets Alfalfa get going with little competition. You can use it after each cut but I've never used it this way. NOT CHEAP.


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I've done that but it is off label.I think it was 1 pint rate???I had poor results.


What were you trying to kill??? Treflan works pretty good on grasses, but won't do anything for boardleaf weeds. I'm more concerned with the grasses.....and don't like tracks in the hay field.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I think I'd stick with Pursuit, unless it was other broadleaves, and then the 2,4-D B would be the thing. The 2,4-D B needs a 10 day rain free window, less than 5 days is a waste of time to put it out.

Rodney


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

dairyguyinSEMN said:


> What were you trying to kill??? Treflan works pretty good on grasses, but won't do anything for boardleaf weeds. I'm more concerned with the grasses.....and don't like tracks in the hay field.


Foxtails,Lambsquarters,pigweed.It's labeled for all of them.Had some control but not good enough.Chemical co blamed it on impregnating on fertilizer instead of spraying it on.Came back with 5 or 6 oz of Pursuit to clean it up.$$$Then the waterhemp decided to come.









Thats the last time I direct seeded.I've been using annual ryegrass ever since.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Mike : Talked to my chemical- seed- spray man this morning. Mentioned Buctril and Butrac for broadleaf weeds, but both are post, weeds 3" or less. Eptam or treflan preplant for grass control. I tried Eptam years ago after I bought a Brillon seeder, terrible control of anything !! I went back to a bushel of oats. To my way of thinking, the ground laid to open way to long, subject to erosion for it seemed 6 weeks or longer. I think today I would give the annual ryegrass a try. I think would give quick cover without the quality problems of oats. Would not have the shading affect of oats or the grain problem either if the ground too wet to get 1st cut off. BTW..... My chem-spray guy is a nice guy just like that Indy guy but....possibly on a few less steroids !!! LOL John


----------

